# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Node farms location guide

## vii9

Lettuce:
- Caledon Forest 00:10 
-Queensdale 00:20

Potato:
- Metrica Province 00:30
- Plains of Ashford 00:40
- Wayfarer Foothills 00:50

Strawberry Patch:
- Kessex Hills 1:00 
- Snowden Drifts 1:10 
- Diessa Plateau 1:20

Spinach:
- Brisban Wildlands 1:30 
- Gendarran Fields 1:40

Gowns:
-Lornar's Pass 1:50 
- Fields of Ruin 2:00 

Cabbage:
- Harathi Hinterlands 2:10 
- Blazeridge Steppes 2:20 
- Dredgehaunt Cliffs 2:30

Sugar Pumpkin:
- Bloodtide Coast 2:40 
- Iron Marches 2:50 

Cauliflower:
- Timberline Falls 3:00 
- Sparkfly Fen 3:10

Butternut Squash:
- Fireheart Rise 3:20 
- Frostgorge Sound 3:30

Artichoke:
- Mount Maelstrom 3:40 
- Straits of Devastation 3:50

----------

